# 5x5 bench press routine



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok, i'm gonna start the 5x5 bench press routine, it will probably be....

75kg x 5 x 5

Now, what I wanted to ask is, when I can easily rep this, shall I put the weight up? Or do I have to wait 'til the 4 week cycle is over?

'Cos I read somewhere that no matter if you can do it easily, you should keep the weight the same for the 4 weeks, then change to 3x3 for 2-3 weeks.

But if I can do it easily after say 2 weeks, should I just put it up to 80kg? And even if I only do like 3 reps on the last set, just keep the weight at 80kg until I can do 5x5 easily?

Also, has anyone else tried it? And is it a good routine?

Thanks.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Alot use the 5 x 5 routine

When you are lifting, you should be really pushing yourself to get them last two reps done :thumbup1:

When it gets a bit easier up the weight as your muscle are adapting and getting bigger and stronger 

Obviously do a few light warm up sets before the heavy sets to prevent injury


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Have a read of my journal mate you will find a link to an excellent Bill Star 5x5 program that i have been on for the last 2 months. I have had brilliant results and the link explains it all in detail and even gives you a excell spreadsheet to tell you what to lift and when.


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Heya fella's....

Ok, I slightly changed it and did....

55kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

75kg x 5

75kg x 5

The problem is, it felt pretty easy. But if I put everything up 5kg I doubt i'd be able to do it as my max lift is only 85kg.

Should I just keep at it? Or change it slighty?


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

dude, just knock all the weights up 2.5k. If you don't fail miserably, put them up again. Progressive resistance on constant sets/reps is the way to grow (unless you are cutting time between sets - coz that works too).


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Well the smallest plates i've got are 2.5kg (as I workout at home), so i'll be increasing everything by 5kg, but yeah i'll give it a shot :thumbup1:

And atm i'm working out without any supplements at all, but i've just ordered some creatine and "PUMP!" so i'll have more strength and focus when they arrive


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Mate you need some smaller weights 5kg is too much to keep jumping. You will probably stall alot.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

What i use to do is.

If i could do say 60kg 5 x 5, then i would increase it to 62.5kg 5 x 5.

I might only get 20/25 reps out.

The week after i would aim for 21 or 22. Eventually you will get to 25/25 and be able to increase to 65kg and start the cycle again.

Its a good way of progressing


----------



## ade74 (Dec 14, 2008)

If your working in that sort of weight range it would be good to have a couple of 1.25 weights so u cd put the weight up by 2.5 - and the little weights cost less. if u cant get them u could try knocking up the weight on the first and / or second set, it works if u sort of see the 5 sets as a whole rather than a series of 5 exercises. hope that makes sense. thats why u think about how many reps u get out of 25. it can get u good gains and its sensible controlled training. good luck with it mate


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm still doing the routine and i'm gaining well. I now do....

75kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

85kg x 5

90kg x 5

And yeah, i'm gonna invest in some 1.25kg plates soon


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

Excellent. To be honest, you should progress in a different way every week. this will spice up your routine too.

I would keep the same weights you do now, and try them with a minute rest. the next week, try the same sets with a 45 second rest, and then a 30 second rest etc. I would get down to the 30 seconds rest, then remove the time limit and push everything up 5kg. You should be fine to start the process again then.

The only other way you could make prgress without the 5kg jump is by altering your tech, introducing negatives, slows, partials... Or just go heavy for less reps one week. It's great to keep shocking the muscles. It keeps em guessing and will trigger growth.


----------

